# 69 Lemans Custom S Grills



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys I hope someone can help here. I need a new pair of these grill however OPGI nor ames performance sell this product. I have no idea if still reproduce. Any suggestions?
Here is the pic of how it looks like.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

You will probably have to find them off a donor car, not much demand for them to make. Whats wrong with yours , they look pretty good.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I would try Frank's Pontiac Parts: Frank's Pontiac Parts


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have tried everyone. The only people that have them is billions and trillions. Refurbished for 375.00 plus shipping. Mines are crack and no longer have headlight bolts clips


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Refurbished for $375? That sounds decent to me.

Try buying a 71 Cuda' grill. :jawDrop:

If the grills they offer are "refurbished" maybe see if they will give you a credit for your existing grills.

You have a beautiful Custom S there, I would say the investment in the grills would not be wasted money......


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with the above. You are running into the same problem I have finding trim parts that are unique to the LeMans and not shared with the GTO. It took me over a year to find a side marker lens for mine. I found mine on classicnosparts.com. They were very good to deal with but their inventory is limited. The plus is if they happen toi have what you need, their parts are factory direct NOS. I checked his inventory and they do not have the grills for your car either. I would say if you found someone that has what you need, you have no choice but to go with it.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

ALKYGTO thanks for the comment. It never occur to me about credit for the old ones. I will look in to that. Also thanks for all members that share some input.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

show some pics of the bad spots on your grille, you may be able to re-furbish it yourself for minimal cost.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Whoooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I just found them on ebay for 40.00 each seller has 100% feedback and no major signs of damage. Talk about luck huh!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Sourcing parts on a budget is half the fun of a resto...snatch them up you won't find them any cheaper.


----------

